# Laptop für Studium & WoW



## Naya (28. Mai 2013)

*Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Moin zusammen 
Mir wurde Anfang des Jahres in diesem Forum grandios geholfen, daher wende ich mich nun ein weiteres Mal an euch =J

Gestern ist mein Laptop über den Jordan gegangen - ein Fujitsu Siemens Celsius H250. Vier Jahre alt, ein Jahr davon von mir genutzt und innig... naja, so ein Mittelding zwischen "gemocht" und "gliebt". Seit gestern begrüßt er mich mit einem langen und zwei kurzen Pieptönen, die wohl auf einen Grafikkartenfehler schließen lassen und da besagte Grafikkarte onboard ist, teilte mir der Support mit: "Entweder neuer Laptop, oder Stift und Papier". Nun muss also Ersatz ran.
Leider ist es gar nicht so einfach wie gedacht, einen passenden Laptop für mich zu finden - das liegt wohl größtenteils daran, dass ich mich so gar nicht mit der Leistungskraft von mobilen Grafikkarten auskenne. Ich habe also einige Dinge, die mir an einem neuen Laptop wichtig sind, aufgeschrieben und hoffe, dass jemand von euch damit etwas anzufangen weiß:

Wichtig:
- Der Neue soll sich mit Adobe-Produkten vertragen und diese auch laden, ohne dass mir ein Bart wächst. Videoproduktion ist nicht wichtig, ich habe eher mit Layouts und Grafiken/Text zu tun. 
- Auch CAD und 3D-Programme sollten flüssig darauf laufen.
- Ich möchte WoW auf mindestens guten, gerne auch ultra-hohen Grafikeinstellungen zocken können.
- 15-16" Mattes Display
- 3-4h sollte der Akku im Officebetrieb schon durchhalten
- Nicht störend laut (in Vorlesungen und Seminaren sollte man ihn benutzen können, ohne dass man böse angesehen wird ob der Lautstärke)

Wäre schön, wenn:
- Docking-Station-Anschluss
- SSD, aber die könnt ich auch später nachrüsten
- 4GB Ram (hatte mein Alter und ich hab mich dran gewöhnt)
- Intel & nVidia - mit ATI und AMD hatte ich bei meinem ersten Rechner nervtötend viele Scherereien, wäre aber bereit, beim Laptop dahingehend doch noch 'nen Kompromiss zu machen.


Wofür ich ihn benutze: In der Uni für allerlei Adobe-Anwendungen, Office und Internet. Außerhalb der Uni zum Spielen (WoW, Wirtschaftssimulationen, Sims3, SimCity,... Grafiktechnisch größtenteils nichts hochanspruchsvolles).

Ist es möglich, einen solchen Rechner für bis zu 600€ zu bekommen =/? Ich habe bereits in einigen online Shops gesucht, bin aber jedes Mal über die Angabe von Grafikkarten gestolpert und wusste dann nicht weiter.

Würde mich wirklich sehr über Hilfe freuen !

Kleiner Zusatz: Ich habe auch noch einen "vernünftigen" Rechner unter'm Tisch, der einiges leistet. Ich bin nur in der Woche oft am Pendeln und daher öfter über 200km weie weg von ihm, für die Zeit hätte ich gern dennoch etwas gutes zum Arbeiten/Zocken. Auch wird der neue Laptop während der Semesterferien eine Art Ersatz für den großen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Hey Naya,

Habe hier mal was rausgesucht.
ASUS A56CB-XX055H VivoBook [15.6", Core i5, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, NVIDIA GT 740M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Mit der Nvidia GT 740M läuft Anno 2070 auf hohen Details mit ca. 30 FPS.
World of Warcraft sollte auch auf hoch mit 40 FPS+ laufen.

Ansonsten finde nicht viel, was zu deinen Anforderungen passt.
Ab 700 € bekommst du deutlich bessere Grafikkarten, wie eine GTX 660M.

Die 8 GB stören mit Sicherheit nicht und Adobe Anwendungen laufen selbst bei meinem deutlich schlechteren Notebook zufriedenstellend.

Ansonsten heißt es abwarten was andere noch so finden.

EDIT: Super Angebot wie ich finde verglichen zu anderen Produkten der gleichen Preisklasse. 
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS | Schenker Technologies - XMG P501 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")


----------



## Naya (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Nabend jaggerbagger,

vielen Dank, dass du etwas gefunden hast  Den Asus hatte ich sogar schon mal angesehen, aber da wusste ich wegen der Grafikkarte nicht weiter. Deine Einschätzungen haben mir da geholfen.

Von der Marke des zweiten Laptops habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, aber das Modell ließt sich wirklich gar nicht schlecht. Ich werde mal etwas recherchieren ^^


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ bietet eine sehr umfangreiche Liste mit denen sich die verschiedenen mobilen Grafikchips vergleichen lassen. Einfach das jeweilige Modell mal anklicken dann erhältst Du auch Benchmarks zu einigen Spielen. Das sollte die Suche etwas einfacher gestalten.


----------



## cvzone (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Ich habe einen Dell XPS 17 mit GT555M, welche auch als GT635M verkauft wird und spiele auch WoW. Mit der GT635M kann man in Hoch schon ganz gut spielen aber mit Ultra oder Raids wird es zu knapp, spielbar aber nicht mehr flüssig. Es sollte also mindestens eine GT640M sein, besser wäre schon eine GT650M. Alle Karten darüber treiben nur den Preis und machen das Gerät groß und schwer.

Von einer GT630M oder langsamer rate ich ganz deutlich ab, diese bietet einfach für aktuelle Spiele und gute Einstellungen schon deutlich zu wenig Leistung. Ein Core i5 ist absolut ausreichend, der i7 bringt bei den "langsamen" Mobile Karten meiner Meinung nach kaum einen Mehrnutzen in Spielen.


----------



## Perry (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

Für Vorlesungen rate ich dir eher zu einem Subnotebook mit 13,3" oder so, sonst wird es eng in den meisten Hörsäalen, wenn du dann doch noch ne hohe Auflösung zu hause haben willst kauf dir lieber nen Monitor dazu, da hast insgesamt dann mehr von und du musst auch nicht so schwer tragen


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*



Perry schrieb:


> Für Vorlesungen rate ich dir eher zu einem Subnotebook mit 13,3" oder so, sonst wird es eng in den meisten Hörsäalen, wenn du dann doch noch ne hohe Auflösung zu hause haben willst kauf dir lieber nen Monitor dazu, da hast insgesamt dann mehr von und du musst auch nicht so schwer tragen



Das wird mit brauchbarer Grafikkarte im genannten Budget aber schwierig.


----------



## Perry (30. Mai 2013)

In der Tat, wenn man mit dem Teil wirklich auch spielen möchte, muss man leider noch einige hundert € drauf legen bei einem Subnotebook, ich habe 13,3" Sony mit ner 640LE. Das Ding ist schon ganz gut, habe da die Woche mal wieder Mafia II drauf durch gezockt und es lief Problemlos, dumm ist nur das dieses Teil an die 800€ kostet und "nur" nen i3 hat.


----------



## Naya (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laptop für Studium & WoW*

keinnick: Nach genau so einer Liste habe ich gesucht =D Verflixt, ich muss mein Google-Fu stärken... 
cvzone: Mit solchen praxisnahen Angaben kann ich was anfangen! Danke dafür 

Perry: Bei euch in der Uni scheint es ja verflixt eng zu sein, dass da "nur" 13" Subnotebooks Platz haben. Bei uns sind 15-17" große Rechner nicht gerade eine Seltenheit (Ich studiere allerdings auch Studiengänge, die pro Semester nur 40 Leute aufnehmen, dementsprechend leer sind unsere Räume) und verkleinern mag ich mich dahingehend nicht. Komplexe Tafelbilder brauchen ausreichend Platz, wenn man sie digital nachbaut und auf einen mehrseitigen DinA4-Flyer kann man schlecht auf so kleinen Monitoren gestalten  Und wie gesagt: Während der Semesterferien ist's mein Ersatz für meinen großen Rechner und da ich viel Zeit vor Computerbildschirmen verbringe, muss da etwas ran, das eine vernünftige Größe hat - selbst, wenn ich einen zweiten, oder in diesem Fall wohl eher dritten Monitor anschließe.
Von daher: Gut gemeinter Rat, nur nicht für mein Vorhaben relevant 

Ich denke, ich habe inzwischen so etwas wie meine engere Wahl getroffen, nun muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden können =D Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfen!


----------



## Perry (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe seid ein paar Jahren keinen Hörsaal mehr von innen gesehen, aber damals war es verflucht knapp mit nem großen Notebook


----------

